# new stuff i just put on my bow



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

hey guys just got back form the bow spop spend a 100 right out the dor got vapor trail strings put on.... they are great. for sure dont regret. also got g5 meta that is an awesome peep and the limsavers rock and sock baby love the bow now


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

anybody got to commment my stuff


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

haha d your bow is an 03 you dip *****


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*chekc the website*

check the website it said 05 when i asked the guy i read him the serial number and he told me the year your the dumb ass of the bunch


----------

